# warm up on cross trainer worth it???? please discuss



## tourian (Mar 11, 2009)

just wondering every1s views on this, i no some do some dont


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

tourian said:


> just wondering every1s views on this, i no some do some dont


i guess any form of warm up is acceptable.....

i usually warm up with a couple of light sets on what-ever excecise i'm doing....

i really don't like any form of cardio before [email protected] me out... :thumb:


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

i do in the winter when its frezzing cold

wen its mild like this just have a good warm up on the muscle im training using light weights and high reps


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

its a good way for me to warm up as it gets the entire body moving but i prefer a slow moving few mins on the rowing machine.

anything that isnt strenuos is ok for a warm up. I see some guys go hell for leather on the rowing machine for 10min before they workout and that means they are usually knackered before they even pick a weight up.

just my opinion tho.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I wouldn't bother TBH.

Start with a light weight and do two warm up sets before your working sets.

If your working sets on Bench Press are 4x(10x100kg) then start with 40kg for 15 reps then 60kg for 12-15 reps and then start your working sets 

GHS


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

sometimes i use the cross trainer to warm up a bit and get focused. Ill also do some box jumps and light kettlebell play to warm up.

Then ill warm up whatever movement im going to be doing, so if its press ill get the shoulders moving do some band presses, stretch a bit then do what GHS said.

Some people dont like a big warm up but i like to do it to get "in the zone" if not anything else


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

Agree with glanzav here, think it depends how cold it is!

As long as it's a light pace it cant hurt to warm the joints up a bit before legs for example.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

5 min run....5 min stretch....then hit the weights....stretch again at the end


----------

